# Starter set of decoys



## btjohnson (Nov 25, 2007)

I am just starting duck hunting and am wanting advice on a starter set of decoys. Here are my specifics:
I live and hunt within a 100 mile radius of Kansas City, MO
I will be hunting public land but want to hunt small ponds, flooded timber and small creeks and rivers. I am thinking that I want to start with 12 or less. Here are my questions:
What size of decoy? What species? A mix, if so what mix? How many decoys? Brands and favorites. Water keel or weighted keel?

Any and all advice and opinions will be read with great enthusiasim! Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ill help you out a little. Considering you wanna go with 12 or less I don't really think that a mix is really a good option. If it was me I would start out cheap on price but not cheap on quality. Go with something like a dozen GHG Hot Buy mallards, or GHG Standard Hot Buy mallards. Both are good decoys the only differnce is that the Standard's are bigger in size. 

















Some pictures of the Hot Buys


----------



## btjohnson (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you very much. I guess I was thinking 12 because I wasn't sure I could carry more than that. How many would you say to start with?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, if u walk in you'll want 12 and a robo.

If you have a boat, you can start with 24 and up.

I use Hotbuys and love them.

I'd put the Ace Stretch Anchors on them.

:sniper:


----------



## btjohnson (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry, what's a robo?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Robo duck.

It's a decoy that has motorized wings that move to make it look like a landing duck.

Make sure there legal where you hunt.

I would never hunt without them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well you can carry in a lot just put them all in a bag that has shoulder straps and start hiking. I would suggest at least 2 dozen. If you wanted you could get a dozen hot buys a half a dozen life size series and then maybe like half a dozen wigeon or pintails or gaddy's or something to kind of mix it up.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

cant go wrong with a dozen G&H mallards I would get the standard size because you can buy more for cheaper and carry more also there probably isn't many goose sized mallards around your area! definatly buy weighted keel you don't want to have to reset tipped over decoys all day. 
:2cents: :welcome:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I bought the Hot Buy mallard decoys with the Ace Anchor Stretch weights and its probably the best deal ive ever got


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

if you're walking in a packing stuff on your back, get water keel decoys. G&H used to make water keel std. size and they work well. don't work harder, work smarter. (which is why we've gotten a game cart/decoy dolly to roll in!!)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I took a fraighter backpack and mounted the decoy bag on it. Have a gun holder on it. I can walk in with 4 doz deeks on my back and the gun no problem. Keeps the deeks from banging on the back of your legs. Works awsome!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunt4p&Y's pack idea is great. But works better is get a buddy and load him down with the decoys. :beer:

To answer your question is 2 doz works great. The hot buys are great decoys. I also would go with a magnum decoy as well. In my spread I have 2 doz hot buys mallards, 2 doz super mag decoys-mallard, 2 doz carry light standard mallards, 1 doz pintail standard sized, and 1 doz gadwall. Now that is my boat spread. But if I am packing them in I take a doz hot buys and a doz super mags.

To mix your spread you need to see what birds you are hunting. If you have pintails...buy pintail decoys. If you have gadwalls....buy them. You see what I am getting at. But mallard dec's will decoy just about anything.

I hope this has helped.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I would go with a dozen mallards and a dozen Blue bills. That way you can attract all ducks. keep the mallards close and string the divers out a little further. That setup will work real good on small creeks and rivers. Trust me especially were you are hunting. :wink:


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

ya ghg hotbuys all the way. Cheapest decoy and very lifelike and durable. Their customer service is top notch if there are any paint defects and they will replace them. I use 2 dozen plus a mix of other brands but do well with just one or two dozen. Just be where the ducks want to be. Also robo ducks suck them in


----------



## btjohnson (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! For now I will start with hot buys. They really are a great deal and people on Cabela's have nothing but good things to say. Hoping to get them this weekend! Now if I could just find the real ducks!

FlashBoomSplash, do you know something about where I am that you would like to share! :wink:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

btjohnson

Sorry did see this till now. When it gets cold and ice starts to from find yourself a bend in a small stream ( 15 - 30 ft across ). Usually at the bend in the stream the water is a little deeper. Set your decoys so ducks can see them from both sides of the bend. When I first started hunting I just used mallard deeks and I would shoot a few ducks but when I added the blue bills I was much more successful. Late in the season you will pick up a crazy variety of ducks on those small streams. Its been a few years since I hunted down there but I would shoot Gads, Woodies, Mallards, Golden eyes, Blue bills, some teal and mergs. Shoot an opened choke most of your shots are pretty close. And dont expect it to be an all out shoot fest but you will get some quality shooting.


----------

